# MONSTER CATFISH pictures



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

<a href="http://s398.photobucket.com/albums/pp66/fsh_02/?action=view&current=GetAttachment.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp66/fsh_02/GetAttachment.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


<a href="http://s398.photobucket.com/albums/pp66/fsh_02/?action=view&current=MONSTER_CAT_pic_2-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp66/fsh_02/MONSTER_CAT_pic_2-1.jpg" border="0" alt="monster catfish"></a>


<a href="http://s398.photobucket.com/albums/pp66/fsh_02/?action=view&current=fish1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp66/fsh_02/fish1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a> 
my buddy caught this bluecat at the james last weekend ,he had a twentypound scale and no tape measure,interested in your gustimate on weight.


----------



## ymmij (Jun 21, 2008)

thats one big catfish! realy #@!% big catfish!


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

That's definitely a hog there Ian!!! Looks like one of those asian catfish!!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That's definitely an 80#, maybe even 90# class fish. Hell of a catch.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

75 or 80 wow anyway my record is only 62 what did you get him on skipjack or gizzard.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Did that brute*

ever get weighed and measured? Gettin close wid that one. wdbrand.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

basstardo said:


> That's definitely an 80#, maybe even 90# class fish. Hell of a catch.


Absolutely.........


----------



## FISHBGY (Oct 17, 2008)

*Monster cat*

I thiink i was real close on the weight. has to go 85 plus,great job!!!!


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

Was that caught around Dutch Gap?


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

wow


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Well, you definantley weren't kidding when you said your buddy caught a moster. Thanks for getting the picture and sharing. Wow!
Ben


----------



## stuck on shore (Mar 28, 2005)

that mothereffer is gross.


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

agreed. at that size they look like a big chunk of phlegm with fins.....

hell of a catch though


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Light colored for a blue, has pink eyes that make it seem like an albino? Or maybe it is just the photo. Was it caught on cut shad?


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

must have something to due with age as a lot of the HUGE black drum seem kinda whiteish also


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

state record szie?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The light color comes from being in deep water for long periods of time.

That is a huge cat! Wow.


----------

